# What's a TF story you've always wanted to see?



## imnotemo2005 (May 24, 2016)

I'm thinking about writing a TF story...the last I did was years ago. But I really love writing, and I love TF, so I thought I'd ask for some ideas. I only do 18+ characters and I'm okay with some m/m sex, but I prefer the TF to be the main focus, rather than the sex. Female to male is okay, but I don't really like male to female. Female characters or male characters are fine, and I love dogs, donkeys, lions, horses, dragons, and other things  But feel free to leave any ideas!


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 25, 2016)

My favorite are the the ones where reptilian overlords that secretly rule the planet morph into humans and pose as powerful political figures. Gives me a big stiffy.


----------

